# How to Sociailize?



## JigPat (Aug 12, 2010)

An 8 month old shepherd when there are no dogs when you take him for a walk? The only exposure to other dogs is when we go to the vet, or to the pet store, or at the training class. Once or twice a week I take him to my uncle's house who has a 4 year old lab, but he also is not interested in playing with my dog because he barks a lot at him. Mind you, he is not aggressive but him being more energetic, my uncle's lab cant keep up with his level of energy.

He has no problem with other people but when he sees other dogs he starts barking. I believe if he is socialized with dogs he will be an all-round great dog.

JP


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

The only way is to expose him to many other animals and people.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I would start asking friends and family to come over with their dogs- you get the benefit of new people and dogs at once. Try making friends with other dog's owners at your training class as well and ask them to bring their pooches over


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

pet store <
invite friends, family, neighbors
over with their dogs <
get together with the people from
your training class <
doggie day care <
dog park <
neighborhood dogs <


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i socialize my two girls by way of 4-5 trips a week to the local pet stores, walks around the neighborhood, having friends come over with their dogs. Sometimes you have to get creative about socializing. I regularly ask people on walks and such that i'm socializing my dogs so they can determine who is good and who isnt when they're older and so they can be well rounded and i would appreciate their help and i have them pet them and love on them. Especially other kids since i have kids of my own. people are more inclined to help when they know you're serious about socializing for a well rounded dog. Good luck! i'm socializing a 1 year old female and a 14 week old female.


----------



## JigPat (Aug 12, 2010)

I do not know if you guys are familiar with shepherds being behind the counter at a convenient store or a liquor store or any business where there is a lot of foot traffic. My main reason to get a GSD was protection since I refuse to keep a gun. 

Will he get too friendly with customers if I let a few regular customers pet him? That if one day a burglar comes in as a customer and instead of being aggressive he might end up being friendly to him?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

well if your dog is from good lines, and socialized properly , besides being further in tune with you, they'll also be able to determine the good people from the bad if properly socialized. Keep in mind though that some dogs are just friendly with everyone. Shelby would actually run and hide behind me whereas Zena is the one i trust to defend. Riley is all bark with no bite and i'm hoping Shasta turns up to be like Zena. Its a lot to do with the dog personality but if you want (its a type of irresponsible ownership) is to only socialize your dog with people you and your dog are in touch with regularly. Like i said irresponsible ownership. However, if your dog has the right temperment, which would be best, get involved with your local schultzhund club and do training.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

also, GSDs are supposed to be naturally aloof with strangers. keep that in mind. you want them to be polite toward strangers with your permission but also not overly friendly.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

You can't expect your GSD to be naturally aggressive with people in your store anyway. Most are aloof by nature, but I wouldn't count on him saving you from a burglar. It's your job to keep him safe, not the other way around.


----------



## JigPat (Aug 12, 2010)

I do not expect him to take a bullet for me. He is mainly behind the counter for the intimidation factor. I just do not want him to be a very friendly dog that he'll go to waggin' his tail with every customer.

On the other hand, I took him to a pet store today so he can be around other people and other dogs. I even let a lady and his teenage daughter pet him but as soon as he sees other dogs, his hair on his back and tail would stand up and he'll start barking.

Then I put a prong collar and a muzzle on him so he might be little reluctant in barking or pulling me. All went fine until I was checking out. A little kid may be 5 years old was walking in with his mom and my dog just started barking at the kid. I had to correct him at that point. I did not want to because I've started clicker training him and I want to use more positive reinforcements then corrections. That brings me to another question: Do you correct if you are clicker training at all?

I looked up a dog park that is 25 miles from me and I'm going to arrange my schedule to take him there everyday starting next week. But, what I am worried of is that what if he does not change and he does not like babies? Me and my wife are expecting in January. I hope he becomes calm by then or I do not know what kind of steps will I have to take.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if you want a dog for protection find a
professional trainer in the arena and go
from there.

some GSD's are protective and some aren't.



JigPat said:


> I do not know if you guys are familiar with shepherds being behind the counter at a convenient store or a liquor store or any business where there is a lot of foot traffic. My main reason to get a GSD was protection since I refuse to keep a gun.
> 
> Will he get too friendly with customers if I let a few regular customers pet him? That if one day a burglar comes in as a customer and instead of being aggressive he might end up being friendly to him?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

HOw is he behaving at the group dog classes?

We don't need our dogs to love all dogs, just be comfortable around them. Group classes usually are ideal for this so I'm not sure what your instructor is recommending. Is he fine in class with all the other dogs, just not out and about?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I would not use harsh corrections on a pup. Corrections do no good if the dog doesn't already know what its supposed to do.

A dog park is not for socialization. A dog park is for well socialized friendly dogs. I would stay away from them.

If you are expecting a baby in January I would really step up the training and socialization and worry more about making a well rounded family dog than a guard dog in your shop.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

sagelfn said:


> If you are expecting a baby in January I would really step up the training and socialization and worry more about making a well rounded family dog than a guard dog in your shop.


I couldn't agree more! With all the kids/family that will be coming and going in your house after you have a baby, how your dog gets along with them is WAY more important.

Just having a GSD is enough intimidation for most people. 

But having a dog you can absolutely trust and rely on with any friends/family/CHILD that comes into your house...........that is truly a much better thing to work on with your dog.


----------



## DensterNY (Feb 1, 2010)

You should read this book "Control Unleashed" by Leslie McDevitt which will give you many tools towards gaining the focus of your dog which will allow you to give direction and guidance to him. If your dog barks at other dogs he may need to be desensitized to their presence and then taught positive assocations with them through counter-conditioning (all in the book).

Once you've gotten a solid foundation in these techniques you can easily change your dog's attitude and behavior towards anything including your baby. You'll be using "Look at That", "Leave It" and "Watch Me" commands which you'll find will help you manage your dog in nearly any situation.

Btw, be careful of the dog park as it is not always the best place to socialize your dog since you have no idea who and what is in there. Always, wait outside a bit and observe the dogs and owners first and if necessary do not go in if there is something you do not like because a negative experience can cause a lot of problems for you down the line. 

Also, pay close attention to your own dogs body language and the body language of the dogs he's interacting with - if you've studied your dog you should know when he is and isn't comfortable. Do not be afraid to leave and don't think that somehow he'll just work things out. Sometimes when dogs are left to deal with challenging situations on their own they resort to barking and snapping out of fear and if you're really unlucky they'll start to use that as their first response to any novel situation.

Good luck.


----------



## JigPat (Aug 12, 2010)

Signed him up for two 8 weeks training classes at petsmart. So, he'll be going there twice a week and then we've decided to take him for a walk outside the dog park until he gets used to other dogs.

Thank you for the comments.


----------

